# Debate between Wayne LaPierre and Sarah Peters of IANSA



## KenpoTex (Jul 23, 2008)

The following is a link to videos of a debate between Wayne LaPierre of the NRA and Sarah Peters of IANSA (International Action Network on Small Arms).  

http://therealgunguys.blogspot.com/2007/02/what-rebecca-peters-and-iansa-really.html


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Jul 24, 2008)

I think that it is a great video to show what the anti-gun lobby really wants.  If that was the point, great.

I think Wayne could have expressed the reason why we in the U.S. choose to want firearms.  Peters expresses several times the illegitimacy of firearms ownership.  Wayne could have expressed the reason why it is necessary better.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 25, 2008)

It looks to me like that was only part of the debate (IOW, those were just a few random clips not necessarily in order).  LaPierre is a very smart dude, I doubt that he let her get away with much.


----------



## jarrod (Jul 26, 2008)

good clips, thanks for posting.  regardless of which side of the issue you are on, you can see who is really saying what they mean & who isn't.  

jf


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 27, 2008)

"IANSA....fighting to ensure the unchallenged and unchecked power of government over it's citizens for a better world."

'Moderate measures'.....that's a LOADED Euphemism if ever there WAS ONE! 

Someone should remind Sarah Peters what Americans do to foreigners who try to disarm us. 

'There is not a clear distinction between the good guys and the bad guys in the world'......If you can't tell the difference between the good guys and bad guys.....guess which you probably are. 

Is it ME or did this broad start looking a bit nervous at being OUTED for what she truly was?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 27, 2008)

Someone should mention to Ms. Peters the REAL reason Americans own our guns, and the founders of this country guaranteed that right......TYRANNY like that she is proposing.  What an ARROGANT *****!

WE won't allow our Constitution to be trashed for YOU or any other enemy foreign of domestic!  Won't happen.......and if we refuse to bow down at the alter at the UN.....what the hell are they going to do, refuse to take our MONEY?! :2xBird2:

Someone just needs to tell this broad it's not going to happen.....she's living in a fantasy world.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm afraid I won't be watching it because I know what it would do to my blood pressure( Frankly, it pisses me off that diseased lifeforms like Peters are even allowed to exist at all). But I gather Wayne pretty much owned her.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 28, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> ...But I gather Wayne pretty much owned her.


pretty much...


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 28, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I'm afraid I won't be watching it because I know what it would do to my blood pressure( Frankly, it pisses me off that diseased lifeforms like Peters are even allowed to exist at all). But I gather Wayne pretty much owned her.


 I wish I had your self-control.....I could have saved myself the potential stroke!


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 28, 2008)

Typical gun-grabbing garbage from the lady.  The expression on her face was priceless, once she showed her true colors.  

On another note, Wayne LaPierre does a good job, but someone who works even better as an attack hound, is Larry Pratt, from Gun Owners of America.  One of the most entertaining debates I've ever seen was between him and Congressman Charlie Rangel (D-NY).


----------

